# Drum Mower ?????



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to buy a new hay mower and am thinking about buying a CCM drum mower. I have a 40hp NH and a 45 hp JD. The NH doesn't have rear hydraulics but the JD does. I was thinking about a drum mower since rear hydraulics aren't needed and I could use the mower with either tractor however very few people here in middle TN run anything other than disc mowers and hay bines. The CCM brand in made here in TN and that's a plus but I'm having a hard time getting much information about them other than from the dealer/manufacturer. Any help, ideas, and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I googled the ccm mower. It looks like the duetz-fahr drum mower that dad used to have about 30 yrs ago. It was a good mower the only thing with the duetz mower the one we had I guess was the smaller one had about a 5 or 5 1/2ft cut. It would mow wet crown vetch that was down without plugging. When it cut it layed the hay down in a narrow swath about the with between the 2 drums on the mower. It took a little longer for the hay to cure. If you go with that mower you will need a tedder to speed up drying or curing of the hay. I think there is a drum mower, brand name was Reese that had a slinger that would spread the hay out as it come out of the rear of the mower. If that would be available on the mower your looking at get it so it will spread the hay out for quicker drying. On the drum mower when you started the mower it will pull hard until the drums get up to speed then go to mowing the drums act as flywheels and will help keep the rpms up when you hit wet or heavy hay. I think drum mowers are good for smaller tractors. Just remember the hay will come out in a narrow swath instead laying down the full with of the mower.There is a member here on Haytalk that has a website with information, pictures and prices of the same mowers you are talking about. Hay DR http://www.ccmachinery.com/drum_mowers.htm


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I actually talked to the guy at CCM and the mowers are actually called a HayMax mower. He told me there would be a few mowers coming to my area here in ther next week or two and I'm going to go look at one as soon as they come in. I'm plan on getting a tedder so what you talked about won't be a issue. You don't have to have hydraulics to transport the mower and thats a big selling point to me since I have two tractors and only one has hydraulics. I just wish I could speak to someone who is currently running one so I could get a first hand opinion. Thanks for all your help.


----------

